# farmall cub



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I just received my first antique tractor for x-mas as a gift. It was a farmall cub im not really sure of the year yet. I was wondering if there was a kit to convert this unit into a 3pt hitch I think there is but does anyone know where I could get this from ? I want to be able to put a box blade behind the tractor and grade off my driveway. I do not have any implements except a plow for this tractor all my other tractors are 3pt hitch. What other attachments for the cub is out there ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm bumping this back up to the top to get some visibility. Partsman I bet can get you an answer.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I think we already covered that in one of the other threads.:thumbsup:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

farmall1:

It may have been covered, but yes there is a 3 point that has been custom designed by a very talented cubaholic. You can find more info on that by looking for a post called 'A 3 Point Hitch" on Farmall Cub.

However, for best results grading your driveway, I would recommend and so would probably 99% of the 1200 Cub-a-holics on FarmallCub, that you invest in a Cub-54A Leveling and Grader Blade. It was designed by IH for the Cub for precisely the jobs you have in mind, plus 1,000's more!

Think on it. 

Also, once thing to consider is that the Cub's Touch Control Hydraulics are pretty well limited to a MAX weight of 350lbs for the rear lift. The Box Blade may well come close to its max and probably exceed it with just a little gravel accumulate. Also, you might want to consider that the front end of the Cub is not all that heavy and the front end may want to lift suddenly. This could be a dangerous situation.

Check out the Cub-54A on the Cub Manual Server at the link below.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see you back Spook!

Hope your feeling much better now.

Mark


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I was just wondering if i could use the cub for that I have other tractors i can use for it but I just wanted to use the new toy to see what it would do


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

memmurphy:

Thanks a lot. Appreciate it immensely. It sure is good to be back!

Farmall1:

Yup, your Cub can be used for that purpose. Again though, I do stress that if you can get hold of the Cub-54 or 54A grader blade, you will be amazed at the job this Cub can do. 

I have learned to operate a Dresser (IH) TD-7/8 and have been doing it for the past 3 years. Although the Cub cannot do the amount of work that a dozer can, it certainly can put a much finer grade and a beautiful finish job on what ever you need to do.

Even with the larger tractors, I can bet you dollars to doughnuts that you will enjoy using your Cub more for these types of projects.


----------

